# Egd w/ peg removal and replacement



## eskycity (Dec 30, 2010)

If we take a patient to surgery, remove a displaced PEG tube (cpt 43247) and replace the tube (cpt 43246), do I charge BOTH?  If so, do I put a 59 modifier on one....which one?


----------



## btadlock1 (Dec 30, 2010)

I don't have my CPT with me, but I believe you would bill both with a 51 modifier on one.


----------



## eskycity (Jan 10, 2011)

That's what I was thinking....thanks!!


----------

